# "Crazy Eyes" photos!



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anybody else have a picture of their poodle doing this?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Crazy eyes you say? I DO live with Vegas, afterall


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My mpoo's demon face. (Okay, he's actually_ yawning_--it was the first picture I could find!)
Photo two is more like him.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's some when Leroy was a pup:


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain does this a lot; I have several photos of it on her "play page" :


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I only have this 'crazy' one, where I tried to get his attention while he was trying to take a nap. Looks like a character from the Muppet Show, sort of


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Geno gives crazy eyes too!


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Gumbles! Poppy doesn't do the crazy eye thing all you see in her eyes are dark ovals when she is running :/


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

2nd day when we bought him home









Playing and scolding me for being too slow


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

They are great!!!!!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

*Crazy Brown eyes*

Russell does crazy extremely well


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, good! They all do it! My daughter just about had me convinced Paige was possessed or deranged because of her crazy eyes. She keeps threatening an excorsism.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

OMG - I love that second pictre of Russell!
My family always says that about my spoo "uh-oh, here come the crazy eyes!" that is just before complete poodle chaos ensues.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love poodle chaos! So much fun. Do poodles know how to party or what?


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

More of Nimbus!


----------

